# SAS (Special Avian Services) Training



## alvin (May 10, 2006)

Well, we know that since the promotion of Gertrude and Oskar, us Poor Europeans are very poorly serviced on the combat ready Pijie front.

Across the pond you guys have the 'Crack' (pun intended) unit called the Feathernecks, lead by Gunnery Sgt. Stratton.
It's been nice having them cover for us while we got the new batch of squabs up to speed.

But I'm here to tell you that our Pijies are once again ready to stand up to the Pijie haters where ever the may be.

Ladies, Gentlemen, and assorted animal buddies,

I give you the 1st wing, of the Pijietroop regiment, Special Avain Services. - Their motto?
Who Scares Wins.


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

*Brave Pigeons!*

BATTLEFIELD PIGEONS, I SALUTE YOU!

Being formally in the Army, I must say, your representation of your pigeons warmed my heart and sent a good chill down my spine!

Alvin, you just keep outdoing yourself! 

Great job Alvin on your continued creativity.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Wonderful!!!!! Beware pigeonhaters.   

Reti


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Oh Alvin

How absolutely stupendous! Particularly the first picture. I focused on that mean flying machine at first and totally missed the soldier in the background. I'd hate to mess with that SAS pigeon but he sure is beautiful.

You always manage to make me smile. Thank you.

PS - Stratton sent you a message - he thinks both pigeons are hot! He doesn't mind being replaced by either of them.


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Alvin, great pictures...it's almost as though the first one is wearing desert 
camouflage  And the second one--hey is that the Big Apple behind him?

fp


----------



## alvin (May 10, 2006)

feralpigeon said:


> Alvin, great pictures...it's almost as though the first one is wearing desert
> camouflage  And the second one--hey is that the Big Apple behind him?
> 
> fp


Could be, they hit my inbox today, I had to share
BTW the first one is a real picture.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

GREAT PICS, Alvin!

So, *SAS* in the European Theatre and *SPP* in North America, with Feathernecks Division...sounds good to me!


----------

